# Advice on best lures for natives?



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

...and especially Golden Perch?

All my gear is tuned to bream and flathead. So I was wondering what sort of lures people are generally using for natives that I might be able to use on light to medium bream gear?

I've picked up plenty of redfin on small blades and hardbodies but am yet to break my duck on the natives.

Type, size, colour?

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Beads worked well back in the 1800's


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooooooh, those natives.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Or a packet of Rothmans and a Goon


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hardbodied bream lures and blades catch heaps of goldens - ones I have faith in and throw often for goldens are Jackall chubbies and chubby minnows (shallow and deep), LC Cra-Peas (shallow and medium), LC 48dd Pointers, Ecogear Zx30/35/40. Depending on what depth you're fishing any bream lure that dives from 30cm-2m+ is worth throwing.

Last year I has a lot of success throwing 2-3" plastics (mosty M and L grass minnows in natural colours - greens/browns etc) - this year not so much yet.

Also worth throwing on bream gear are smaller spinnerbaits and Jackall TN50s and 60s.

My hot tip if you want to catch more natives around Canberra - fish at night ;-)


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Some great recommendations. Thanks.

Squidder, I have a few of those you mention or similar. Will give it a go with a bit more confidence.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Seriously, dusk til dawn and wind slow.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Lures with more of an exaggerated roll rather than a tight shimmy like alot of bream lures and as said slow roll winding. This is not to say bream lures won't work as I reckon a suspending lure jiggled by a snag would surely tempt fish. You'd have no problems with you bream gear unless you encounter a big cod in the sticks but even then you can get lucky and land them. Here's a pic of a Mary River Cod caught on my bream gear a 702 Shimano Catana matched to a 1000 Sienna reel,10 lb fireline,10 lb Maxima leader on a homemade lure. Luckily he was hooked outside his mouth as his rasping teeth may have worn through the leader. As far as colours for lures combos of black/purple, black/gold, black/red/orange or yellow, Black/green. Cheers Pat


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

There's no such thing as too slow for natives as long as the lure is working. If you're getting follows and no hits, give the lure a twitch so that it kicks sideways and pause (slow risers/suspenders work best for this), I usually throw a few of these in anyway even if I can't see the lure. Keep casting to the same area if you've seen a fish, or you think there should be one there - I've had perch follow a lure in and then sit below me and then hit the 10th cast past them like there was no tomorrow. Natives can ghost into picture from nowhere so always keep an eye out as they sometimes come at 90deg to the retrieve.

Personally I prefer to use aussie products such as stumpjumpers, oargees etc. as they're designed for our conditions and fish and help local companies. Favourite colors are anything neutral (green/yellow etc.) and prey specific (small reddies/carp/yabbies etc.). If you're going out at night, take some surface paddlers and walk them slowly over weedbeds, under overhaning branches etc. and hang on! Size wise, I'd start with smaller (~60mm) if there is the possability of reddies/trout and go up from there - a no. 2.5 stumpy in redfin color would be my desert island lure.

Steve


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

punchanello, you should purchase the spring issue magazine of fishing australia, spring edition
it has ben godfrey on the front cover holding a golden trevally.

it has an artical on canberra's urban lakes part 2. with andrew mcgovern a local and good fisho. it has lake burly grifin and tuggernong, with your breeds and approaches to the fish, and lure selections.

im pritty sure that part 1 was in the winter issue.


----------

